
Show HN: Docup – write beautiful docs for small projects - 0x142857
https://docup.egojump.com/
======
anubhavmishra
Check out static by TJ:
[https://github.com/apex/static](https://github.com/apex/static). This gives a
similar feel to markdown documentation pages.

